#ubuntu-lt 2017-03-05
<bybys|3> rimtai blet xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
#ubuntu-lt 2019-02-27
<psichas> sw minde
<minde> hey psichas
<psichas> minde, kaip sveikata? :)
<minde> sportuoju, nerukau ir negeriu, tai kaip ir nebloga
<minde> kaip tavo psichas?
<psichas> normali, tingiu sportuot, daug tinginiauju :) klausyk tu uzsuki i ubuntu.lt svetaine?
<minde> taip
<psichas> ten tavo nikas irgi @minde
<minde> ne
<minde> o nutiko kazkas?
<psichas> hm, tai koks?
<psichas> ne, domiuosi galvojau tu ten forume rasineji
<minde> jop, mno nick ten techtronic
<psichas> tai pavardes raide n ar M? :)
<psichas> matau kaip mindaugas N
<minde> pakeisciau jeigu sirex pakeistu foruma i qŲa platforma :]]
<minde> N
<psichas> hm, prisimine koks tu kietas buvai su gentoo, dar naujoji ar jau ubuntu?
<minde> naudoju gentoo
<minde> jau daug metu :/
<psichas> hm, tikiu, pripranti ir geriau nei windows :)
<psichas> o tai kam ubuntu tau prisireikia?
<minde> tai jeigu ne gentoo naudociau mac
<psichas> as neturiu tiek pinigu macui dar :)
<minde> bet per tiek metu pakeiciau tiek daug visko, kad net nezinau ar sugebeciau kuom nors pakeisti viska
<minde> pas mane net ir windows manageris unikalus, su 50k+ eiluciu kodo mano
<psichas> o klausyk, as dabar nedirbu, ir net nezinau ka noriu veikti gyvenime, neradau saves, o ka tu veiki?
<minde> as dirbu mazoje kompanijoje
<psichas> ka ten tenka daryti, ar idomu?
<minde> ir linux kiekviena diena lieciu, kartais dar uzsiimu su security kameromis
<minde> ir kitomis namu apsaugos (ismaniomis) technologijomis
<psichas> pelningai gyveni, ar uzsiimi nepelno siekiancia veikla? :)
<minde> kaip tai suprast?
<psichas> na pvz buna kad neina gerai uzdirbt, is to ka zmogus veikia, tai sakau daro is pasaukimo :)
<minde> home security pelno kaip ir nenesa
<minde> tiesiog idomu, mokausi
<psichas> nu aisku :) as irgi kazkaip ritinejuos, reikia susiimti :)
<psichas> bet tu turi maciau daug visokiu sertifikatu :) panaudojai?
<minde> jie reikalingi tik darbinantis
<minde> realiai ir ju net nereikia
<minde> kas is to jeigu turi RHCE, bet neskiri RAID 0 nuo 5
<psichas> tai joa, cia yra disko paskirstymas kiek menu :)
<psichas> serveriniai reikalai :)
<minde> arba koki CCNA, bet OSI nezinai :]]]
<psichas> cia bus kazkas susijes su kerneliu ir os darbu... nemenu sito :D
<minde> oj nea
<psichas> sad :D
<psichas> nereik tau darban kartais gal trukdau eit miegot? minde
<minde> multitaskinu
<minde> sendien toki siusklyna padare zaliuju partija laiptinei
<psichas> mm, aisku, idomu, kokia partija?
<minde> primete savo laiksrasciu visur, ant zemes, i pasto dezutes, prie duru ir tt
<psichas> ai sitie :D
<psichas> minde pagal ideja ubuntu yra ubuntu o akmc nemire?
<minde> net nezinau kas ten su AKMC
<minde> Liudas gal dar kuom uzsiima, as nerandu tam laiko
<psichas> jie yra facebooke sirex'as vienas naujienas deda
<psichas> nu as visus biski pasnepineju man tai hobis :D
<minde> sirex deda naujienas i AKMC?
<psichas> jo facebooko grupei
<psichas> vaikis nepasiduoda
<minde> ir kodel as tuom netikiu
<minde> aj tai tu ne apie sirex
<minde> Sigitas turbut
<psichas> https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Nonprofit-Organization/Atviro-Kodo-Mokymo-Centras-121306437921016/
<psichas> jo sigitas
<psichas> maisau truputi zmones
<minde> o kam jam daugiau veikti, turi hobi
<minde> saunuolis
<psichas> nieko nesakau, stabilu hobi :)
<minde> sendien dvirati jau myniau :}
<psichas> ask ia vienam darbe pasedejau prie kompo galva suskaudo nors nekodinau, atsisakiau idejos dirbti kazmkam prie kompo :) o kur lekei?
<minde> marsruta turi mieste, ~10-15km
<minde> turiu
<psichas> nu joa :) vlniuje?
<minde> ne, Kedainiuos
<psichas> blm arti manes :)
<minde> kur?
<psichas> kauns
<psichas> kol kas cia :)
<psichas> ziurejai zinias gal siandi? :)
<minde> neziuriu as TV
<psichas> kazkoki sugavo, nes voge baikinius duomenis, ir dar tikisi kad gaus darba saugumo srityje, nes to kompo mokese savarankiskai po darbo :)
<psichas> bankinius*
<psichas> lietuvis
<psichas> nemanau kad tokius darbintu, kurie vogti mogsta :)
<minde> url?
<minde> delfis gal ka rase
<minde> o taip tai kodel ne, jeigu uzsiimdavo kokiu white hacking (ir is to uzdirbadavo)
<psichas> https://tv.lrytas.lt/zinios/kriminalai/2019/02/27/news/teisme-panevezietis-aiskinasi-del-268-nusikaltimu-elektronineje-erdveje-9399164/ kad visi raso jau net veida rodo blm per tv dar nerode
<psichas> nes per lnk ziurejau, dabar ziuriu turi daugiau nei 200 :)
<minde> butu cool paskaityti visa eiga teismo :]]
<psichas> nu jis kiba i torrentus idejo faila, bet kazkas gudresnis jam parase sako as tave matau ... nu per zinias sake... ir tikisi gaut darbo ... reikalu yra yra :)
<psichas> cia tokia oho zinia, kiek sedziu nemenu tokio baijrio :)
<minde> anokia cia naujiena, yra ne vienas paviesintas CryptoLocker ransomwaras online
<psichas> nu joa, tik nemenu lietuvio
<psichas> aj dzin, pagal aprasyma lievai skamba, pasodins ar bauda duos ir negaus darbo prie pc :/
<minde> va jeigu nori ka nors apie tai paskaityti tai labai geru straipsniu yra apie stuxnet
<minde> dokumentika atrodo ziurejau net
<minde> https://youtu.be/7VgIayOpjEc
<minde> ir ne viena
<psichas> stuxnet pavojingiausias virusas per usb sukurtas mokslininko urano saugykloje noru sukleti sprogima... atrastas ukrainoje...
<psichas> sitas?
<minde> na del pavojingiausias vargu
<psichas> tiesa ir sukele sprogima... krc nuo tada sussimta kybernetiniu saugumu ...
<minde> ir del ukrainoje irgi...
<minde> nebent ukrainoje tai ta prasme kaspersky lab?
<psichas> joa
<psichas> kazkas pan ziurejau dokumentini zero berods
<psichas> zeros ar kaip vadinasi turiu atsisiuntes
<psichas> esme tokia kad per usb uzkrestas kompas, poto negalejo palaikyti stabilios temperaturos ir perkaisdavo reaktoriai..
<minde> mhm
<minde> siustis jo nereikia, youtubei atrodo yra
<minde> https://youtu.be/TGGxqjpka-U
<psichas> nu joa tokie reikalai
<minde> https://youtu.be/7yTxMOSjegY \o/
<psichas> nu va patinka romantiskos dainos? :D
<minde> filma ziurejau fone
<psichas> aa :D
<minde> a koks filmas zinai?
<psichas> senas filmas skaiciau komentarus :)
<minde> ah joa, tikrai raso :]]
<minde> https://youtu.be/QFsqacN1ZCY o sitas?
<psichas> neisivaizduoju daina ateme zada :)
<minde> https://youtu.be/MyJdHK29rS0
<psichas> as matau pirma kart tokia daina, tavo skonis klasikinis :)
<minde> https://youtu.be/z1YKfu5sD24
<minde> ta gal net girdeta bus
<minde> beje, cia visos dainos is to pacio filmo
<minde> turbut jau koks pusmetis labiau limpa man LoFi, net nezinau kodel :D
<psichas> ne nezinau to filmo :)
<psichas> filmux.org daznai lankau viska siunciuos kas patinka :)
<minde> https://youtu.be/Erw0TF6_vts?list=PLd5dRT-uYmvDx22sG8w45eiqdgfcDVWUV nice stilius, ne?
<psichas> neblogai, telefonui kaip ring tonas :)
<minde> ant rington'o atradau viena gera
<minde> daug metu bandziau gauti
<psichas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bznxx12Ptl0 as daugiausia megstu va tokias :D
<minde> tai sena respublikos laiksrascio reklama
<psichas> mm? :)
<minde> laikrascio*
<psichas> suprantu :)
<minde> https://www.facebook.com/TVarchyvai/videos/334994943758646/
<minde> ne toks jaunas atrodo esi, turetum prisiminti
<minde> cia mano ringtonas ant telefono :))
<psichas> nu aisku :) menu bet nelabai :D
<minde> tik va, kas dabar pamena Roma Lileiki
<psichas> nemenu as net ka pries tris dienas valgiau :)
<psichas> tai ka parasau, po menesio skaitau pats kaip kito mintis :)
<minde> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nA48zhwl_Q
<psichas> su kernagiu... tokios balso nepamirsi
<minde> kaune gal zvejoji ka?
<psichas> neryje?
<minde> kad ir mariose
<psichas> teko pernai esery sugaut :)
<psichas> mariose dar nebuvau, neseniai kaune
<minde> aisku
<psichas> bandysiu gal siemet nes meskeres turiu salia
<minde> zvejoti cool
<psichas> zvejoju siaip nuo 14 gal :)
<minde> https://youtu.be/mj_jNyx6aN8
<minde> as zvejoju jau 25+ metus
<psichas> tai as tada 15 :D
<minde> va praeitais metais net nemuno zemupi sedejau 3 paras :]]
<psichas> normaliai :D ka parsinesei?
<minde> nieko
<minde> as viska paleidziu
<minde> bet didziausia ispudi paliko kai gaudziau salia karpynu didziausiu LT
<minde> kaip jie ten vadinasi...
<psichas> nu aisku, tai bent pasveri pagaves? :)
<minde> Stankiškėse giminiu atsirado, ten netoliese yra labai daug kanalu iskastu
<minde> ir salia karpynai
<minde> tai tuose kanaluose buvau ikirtes kazka tokio, ka per gera valanda nesugebejau net pasitraukti link saves :D
<minde> https://www.geoportal.lt/map/#b=Ortofoto-3346-1&s=3346&x=325760.9075442196&y=6140481.745070479&l=8
<minde> Va, prisiminiau, Kintai!
<psichas> neblogai :D kiek laike valas? :)
<minde> as gaudziau su shimano match kotu, 0,16mm pagrindiniu mono valu ir 0,12mm pavadeliu
<minde> po geros valandos kantrybes neliko ir bandziau "forcinti", nu kad prisitraukti
<minde> ir aisku... :D
<minde> vietiniai susirinke uz nugaros stebejosi, sake jog ten pasitaiko karpiu po 10kg+
<psichas> plonai :D
<minde> bet as traukes 5kg, tai vistiek pasidave po kurio laiko, o salia kintu niekaip
<psichas> tai gali but, tokioj vietoj gerai jiems pasedet
<minde> ten nera gylu tuose kanaluose
<minde> apie metra
<psichas> nu tai vadinas zuvis laiko toliau :)
<minde> ir nuplaukti nera kur, plotis kanalo nuo 10 iki 25m
<minde> bet labai daug dummblo
<minde> cia dar teke smagiai pazvejoti https://www.geoportal.lt/map/#b=Ortofoto-3346-1&s=3346&x=326942.81343922013&y=6138647.3164612055&l=10
<minde> sprindini samuka pagavau :D
<psichas> idomi vieta :)
<minde> jop, ten pelke iki pat atmatos
<minde> na kaip ir visa ta sala ten pelke
<minde> briedis naktimis meigoti neleisdavo
<psichas> :D
<minde> https://i.imgur.com/nWrkbHi.jpg
<minde> taisykles ten geros, pvz viename krante zvejoti gali, o kitame ne
<minde> ten salia yra Kroku Lanka
<psichas> kodel? :)
<minde> https://i.imgur.com/i6o9105.jpg ten toks pluduras yra
<minde> matosi tolumoje
<minde> negalima ten nei plaukioti nei zvejoti
<minde> ten draustinis
<psichas> joa cia kaip trakuose zuja kateriai :)
<minde> https://i.imgur.com/8fGV8UU.jpg
<minde> joa, sedi, zvejoji
<minde> plaukia laivas ir visi mojuoja :))
<minde> o zuvies tai blyn https://i.imgur.com/IURoHtp.jpg
<minde> https://i.imgur.com/3stEHeF.jpg
<minde> zveju rojus yra nemuno zemupi
<psichas> nu blm tikrai zuvies yra :)
<psichas> ok, bandysiu jau kazka veikti, malonu buvo vel pabendrauti ;)
<minde> tai uzsuk dazniau, apmires cia tas kanalas
<psichas> tiesa, koks geriausias pc gentukui? :)
<minde> mes daugiau i Aitvare bendraujame
<psichas> koks kanals?
<minde> ubuntu, linux, worldchat ir panasiai
<psichas> nu joa bandysiu sekti :)
<minde> bet pamenu ir cia budavo zmoniu, bet issilakste jau visi
<minde> ir man nelabai patinka cia esantis ubuntulog
 * minde meta akmenuka i sirex darza
<psichas> matyt laikosi vienos svarbiausiu taisykliu programisiu, buti nepastebimais :)
<psichas> hakina kiba :)
<minde> privatumas dar niekam nepakenke
<psichas> tai joa, o as plepus per daug :)
<minde> ok, as miegot, ryt 10 darbu kalnas
<minde> labos
#ubuntu-lt 2019-02-28
<psichas> sw minde
<minde> hey psichas
<psichas> minde koks paprasciauias variantas uploadinti kazkur faila? is terminalo su c ar c++ ar pythonu?
<minde> nesuprantu ko klausi psichas
<minde> https://linux.die.net/man/1/scp gal tokio reikia?
<psichas> nu tarkim kai uploadinam faila per narsykle, einam i koki dropbox ar kur kitur, bet as galvoju gal yra koks budas tarkim per terminala
<minde> rsync, ar tiesiog nori failo turini?
<psichas> noriu nudropinti faila paprastai
<minde> paveikslelams yra imgur, o texta  tiesiog SH2='| curl -F '\''sprunge=<-'\'' http://sprunge.us'
<minde> describe kas yra failas
<psichas> tarkim zip failas
<minde> naudok tada google cloud storage
<minde> ar dar ka panasaus
<minde> as pas save turiu pasirases paprasta http serveriuka
<minde> pavadinimu tiesiog 'share'
<psichas> o jeigu noriu anonimiskai be jokio prisjungimo?
<psichas> be ftp kaip dar eitu?
<psichas> net jeigu su ftp nevisi ftp isvis priima failus
<minde> http://posix.lt/
<minde> veikia?
<psichas> nu matau
<psichas> cia tavo ?
<minde> jop
<minde> tik source narandu hmm
<psichas> man reik kazko niekieno :)
<minde> uhm, cia veikia panasiai kaip python SimpleHTTPServer
<minde> ty pas save pasileidi laikinai, kad duoti atsisiusti
<minde> python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000
<minde> arba tiesiog, google cloud arba dropbox
<psichas> aisku, tai ieskau kazko vieso :)
<minde> nezinau kaip dabar, bet seniau mail.ru duodavo po 1TB
<minde> chaliavai
<psichas> nu joa :)
<minde> 968GB free dar.... vaje kiek fotkiu dar tilps
<minde> https://9gag.com/gag/a83mGKZ
<psichas> minde, :D
<psichas> biski radau svetainiu uploadinimui geru, bet kilo kita beda :)
<minde> dvirati isradineji psichas
<psichas> joa, man idomu ar imanoma kur nors sugeneruoti savo bash64 o ne koki sukuria svetaine :)
<psichas> tarkim pasirinkti savo nuoroda
<minde> base64*
<psichas> nu joa :)
<minde> pasileidi savo ir nesuki galvos
<minde> o kokiu tikslu reikia ta faila kelti?
<psichas> nu as cia bajriais uzsiimu, ekperimentuoju :)
<minde> gali net naudoti github
<psichas> kolkas nieko nereikia tik noriu plesti savo zinias :)
<psichas> noriu kad nereiktu jungtis
<minde> keistas budas ziniu gauti, sutikciau jeigu kokiam AWS konstruoti
<psichas> pala o tas curl gali deti ne tik failus bet ir komentarus? :)
<psichas> curl -F ...
<minde> o kas tie komentarai?
<minde> ta prasme kaip github gist komentuoti?
<psichas> nu tarkim kaip veikia tas curl -F, kaip suprantu jis ideda tai ka jam nurodai pasirinktoje submit formoje joa?
<minde> ne
<psichas> hm, reik pasigilint
<minde> curl dzin koki ten turini grazina jam
<psichas> ne bet curl -F duoda turini koki nurodo
<psichas> ane?
<minde> woot?
<psichas> aj nieko tai ka veikei?
<minde> nezinau koki sputnika ten skaitai, bet gera pradzia butu https://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/http-the-protocol-every-web-developer-must-know-part-1--net-31177
<minde> bandau atsisiusti keleta filmu, isvaziuoti turesiu penktadieni arba sestadieni
<minde> iki pirmadienio vakaro su internetu bus prastokai, tad gal neturedamas ka veikti paziuresiu ka nors
<psichas> aisku, is kur siuntiesi ir ko ieskai?
<minde> psichas: patinka astrus maistas?
<psichas> biski astresnis geriau nei preskas
<minde> o chili valgai?
<minde> as keista hobi susiradau, auginti chili :D
<psichas> nu nedaug as jos valgiau, kiek menu ji koncervuota nieko :)
<minde> pirmais metais auginau keistu pavadinimu "black cobra" ir tokius maziukus, pamirsau kaip jie vadinasi
<minde> taip iki 100 SHU
<minde> poto jau Habanero
<minde> scotch bonnet
<minde> iki 350k SHU
<psichas> :D cia tas shu astrumas?
<minde> siemet perlipau 1mln SHU ir auginu Naga
<minde> jop
<minde> Naga jau nuo 1ml iki 1,6 mln :D
<minde> negavau carolina reaper
<psichas> kur toki det gal i variklio baka? :D
<minde> bet kiek domejausi tai beveik nevalgomi jau jie, reikia jau spec priemoniu su jais (pirstines, dujokaukes)
<psichas> gal pusiau nuodingos :)
<minde> seniau Naga buvo pats astriausias pasauli
<minde> poto tapo carolina reaper
<minde> o dabar jau yra pipiras X (pavadinimo neturi)
<minde> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper_X
<psichas> hmm :D
<minde> 3,180,000 SHU
<minde> tik seklu dar nera :D
<minde> skaiciau jog suvalgius gali sulaukti traukuliu ir net mirti
<psichas> youtube iskart pepper x ziuriu :)
<minde> butu cool paragauti
<minde> siemet skanumeli buvau nusipirkes https://i.imgur.com/yGqJmbo.jpg
<minde> su lasinukais buvo super \o/
<minde> bet SHU sakyciau jog ten buvo 250k-300k, astru man jau kai buna 500k :D
<psichas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivz54ft9rZg ziuriu sita :)
<psichas> kokio velnio jis sokineja nesuprantu :)
<minde> :]]
<minde> psichas: https://youtu.be/MiyCa6HoppA?t=358
<psichas> ziaurus tas kur ziuriu :/ ko tik nepadaro del populiarumo ?
<minde> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rerj92ZPuV4 :]]]]
<psichas> ok bandau
<minde> bet cia fake
<minde> gautusi asarines dujos
<psichas> nosyje uzstrigo pipiras :)
<minde> ok, as miegot
<minde> labos
#ubuntu-lt 2019-03-01
<psichas> sw minde
<minde> hey psichas
<minde> psichas: kaip manai geras https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1735868/ ?
<psichas> vakar ziurejau aitvaro tinkla bet kur ten taviskiai laikos? ;)
<minde> irc "maniskiai" turbut nebuna :D
<psichas> kalbant apie filma, tik is trailo, nekokia vaidyba, nekoks siuzetas, neziureciau :)
<minde> aisku
<minde> ir as dabar tik traileri paziurejau
<psichas> kad rekauja kazkaip netikroviskai ... kaip is trrecio karto :)
<psichas> as va neseniai ziurejau globaline audra
<psichas> spartako aktorius vaidino tai net verkti norejosi
<psichas> o as verkiu kartais :D
<minde> global storm?
<psichas> https://filmux.org/8678-globaline-audra.html paziurek
<psichas> jei nori iskart siustis yra firefox all downloader pluginas
<psichas> ziauriai smagus :)
<psichas> verkti norejosi sitame filme :) buvo geru vietu :)
<psichas> ir siai p buvo nenuspejamas :)
<psichas> as iscia siunciuos filmukus ir nesuku galvos su all downloader pluginu
<minde> as irgi nieko toki ziurejau neseniai, vadinasi the last family
<psichas> ad block plus dar pasijunges minde
<minde> as nenaudoju tokio browserio kuris palaiko extensionus tokius
<psichas> filmux maciau imete aquaman filma bandysiu siustis ar tril ziuret
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5936692/
<minde> kruta istorija
<minde> o portretai kokie jo
<psichas> as naudoju tokia narsykle, bet bankiniu operaciju nedarau
<minde> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zdzisław_Beksiński
<psichas> beda ta kad man nuododu tokie gyvenimo filmai, man reik emociju :)
<psichas> kai uzsivedi raudoti filme be emoociju ne filmas :D
<minde> o tai aquaman jau labai emocinis? :D
<psichas> pala tuoj gilinsiuos ka ziuret jau kelis skirtukus susidejau :)
<minde> as tai neziuriu tokiu kur "gelbeja pasauli (tiksliau USA) nuo blogiuku"
<psichas> as tai ziuriu ne del usa bet del to kad pajusti isgyvenimus :)
<minde> sakai emociju, tai pvz sitas tiks https://youtu.be/QMs28A1s1OA
<psichas> man filmas toks dalykas kuris turi pramusti liudesi depresija ir rutna :D
<psichas> neblogai ...
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8119752/
<minde> kaip korea filmai?
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4708348/
<minde> https://i.imgur.com/tZLKhVp.png
<minde> :]]
<psichas> laiko gaisimas ... megejiska filmuota medziaga su filmo siaubo efektais ...
<minde> o man patinka korea filmai, USA filmai tokie vienodi visi
<psichas> sitas mergaitiskas geresnis duag manau :)
<psichas> as kazkada ziurejau megejiska siaubo pheonix atrodo vadinasi su ateiviais :)
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8119752/
<minde> geras tas
<minde> o tas mergaitiskas hmm, gal ne sita ziurejau
<psichas> siusiuos aquamen nes megstu galios ir jegos didingumo jausma be asaru :D
<psichas> reik draugei efektu parodyt ji neturi nuotaikos :)
<psichas> dar gal kryda siusios pirma dalis su rokiu irgi buvo gera
<psichas> krydas 2
<minde> :]]
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8239946/ indiska geriau imk :]]
<psichas> nors jei patinka indai man uztat netinka :D
<psichas> https://filmux.org/9565-nasles.html tau gal sitas tiks? :)
<psichas> geri aktoriai tik man neidomu :)
<minde> rasyk geriau pavadinimus, o ne crapsaitu nuorodas
<minde> ir original pavadinima, o ne versta :D
<psichas> https://filmux.org/8417-karalius-arturas-kalavijo-legenda.html jeigu nori emocingas ir karinis :)
<psichas> King Arthur: Legend of the Sword
<psichas> 2017
<psichas> tau gi tinka kariniai as tai stengiuos neziuret ir taip to man gyvenime per akis :)
<minde> maciau ta
<minde> atrodo su tuo aktoriu yra geresnis naujas
<psichas> as tada siunciuos creed 2 and aquaman visam vakarui uzteks :) 4+ val
<minde> kartu vaidino Malek
<minde> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5093026/
<minde> gerulis filmas
<psichas> gali but tas berniuks gerai vaidina maciau bozemos rapsodija biski
<psichas> atrodo geras filmas
<psichas> neziuresiu vien kad mergaitei nenoriu tokiu rodyt :)
<psichas> manau aquaman best for today :D
<psichas> o gal creed nes jai patinka ir kaip virai musas :D
<minde> psichas: https://youtu.be/fVAh0h4VOPQ?t=34m55s
<minde> neprasukes paziurek minute :D
<minde> geras mergaitiskas
<minde> o Bohemian Rhapsody butu nieko filmas, bet aktorius blogas parinktas
<psichas> cia zinai kai kada aktoriai nepasiraso tenka rinktis is to kas yra :)
<minde> arba brangus
<psichas> as tai laukiu kersytoju 2 dalies end game ... blm kaip patiko su tanosu ... pirma dalis
<minde> psichas: https://youtu.be/Bg_tJvCA8zw?t=138
<psichas> nepatinka man tokie simulantai robotu :)
<minde> kodel?
<minde> psichas: vapini gal? :D
<minde> as blyn pradejau, turiu dabar melyniu su granato skoniu, mmmm
<psichas> minde, as filma ziurejau aquamen, zodziu aptariam geras emocijas :D
